# Who bicycles with their Golden?



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Well we tried it once,but just like driving the car,his feet wouldn't reach the pedals.:doh:  ...sorry I just couldn't resist.
Shane


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well mine have always been worked on land, as well as water off leash, to go along with the walks. So I don't have much of a problem with them not getting enough exercise. Bianka however does bike off leash at times as well. Kody, not a chance:uhoh: He's to much dog for that right now.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

shaneamber said:


> Well we tried it once,but just like driving the car,his feet wouldn't reach the pedals.:doh:  ...sorry I just couldn't resist.
> Shane


Now, you did try lowering the seat didn't you? Sidney thought that gear shifting was really the trickiest part.



Goldndust said:


> ...Bianka however does bike off leash at times as well. Kody, not a chance:uhoh: He's too much dog for that right now.


How old is Bianka and how far do you typically go with her? Also, for Kody, you can use several devices (K-9 Cruiser or the Springer or...there is a third device that looks like a short, fat stick with a spring attached but I forget the name right now) that will allow you to bike with your Kody attached... and these devices are all built in such a way that even the most powerful puller cannot pull you over or change your direction, you however may have to pedal a little harder or brake some depending on exactly which way the dog is trying to get you to go. If your dog decides to pull in the direction of travel (often the case when approaching another dog or a squirrel, etc.) you can get accelerated pretty darn fast to over 20MPH... and let me tell you, on a bike, the experience can be quite exhilarating, whoopieeeeee!!!:bowl: ...or frightening depending upon your thrill-seeking nature. Anyway, its great exercise for the both of you ...heck, even the 3 of you, 'cause you can mount two of these devices on your bike and add Bianka. But now you're running a dog team and in that case, you better have good brakes.

Now I will suggest that if you do decide to get one of these devices also get a harness for the dog. Though most people just attach to the collar, this cannot be as comfortable for the dog and may even cause trachea damage over time. A reasonable sled-dog harness can be purchased for about $20 in standard sizes and another $10 if your dog needs a custom fit.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I've thought about it but never have done it. The biking I do is off road on trails so I would just let Clancy run beside me and not be attached. It just hasn't been convenient bringing him so far, and he gets his exercise by running during our walks. He is off leash in the wood trails behind my place and he runs about 10 kilometers for every 1 K I walk.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

timberwolfe said:


> ...he runs about 10 kilometers for every 1 K I walk.


That's the exact point I was trying to make... with our last dog, I came to the conclusion that a dog's natural pace is faster than a human's. We like to walk at about 3-5MPH usually settling in at about 3.5MPH on level pavement. When I watch those nature shows and see wild dogs crossing the plains or savannahs or a wolf pack hunting, etc. they seem to move more like 7-10MPH and even faster sometimes. So it seemed to me that dogs are constantly being held back during walks because of our slow human pace. Enter... the BICYCLE!!!! We can now speed up to match our dog's natural pace without becoming an athlete (not that that would be a bad thing...) Think of it as the great equalizer.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Bianka is four, but she also has a patella problem in one back leg so I do take it easy on her, most her stuff is all off leash and never forced. She does 2 miles fine, but at the same time she is off leash and can stop and smell the roses along the way, nothing is force. She usually is ahead a bit looking back as if to say "Mom, get the lead out". When I ride, its just pleasure riding.

Kody....OMG, you can't be serious:uhoh: This dog would be going 40 miles an hour down the road and me yelling :help!: I wouldn't even attempt this with him hooked up, off leash yes....but not tied onto my bike  He's nothing but "High Power". I would hook him up after he was dead tired, but that would be the only time. lol


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I can just picture you being towed behind Kody.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> ...Kody....OMG, you can't be serious:uhoh: This dog would be going 40 miles an hour down the road and me yelling :help!: I wouldn't even attempt this with him hooked up, off leash yes....but not tied onto my bike  He's nothing but "High Power"...


So I take it you aren't going to do any skijoring this winter:doh: (that's a sport where you're on skiis and your dog pulls you around places... ah, but that's another thread).


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Goldndust........................ I can't see ANYTHING holding back Kode! Including a bike!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good GRacious..............that dogs walks on water he goes so fast!!!!!!!! You should post THAT picture! It's a beauty!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well goldens aren't exactly sled dogs so I really don't know much about them doing this Skijoring thing. I'm not really familiar with it. Can a golden pull even though it isn't made to do that job?? I never thought about this before.

I'd love to be able to hook him up to my bike, but I gotta feelin' i'd be burnin' rubber the whole way:uhoh: I can already see the black marks a mile down.:bowl:


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

How does this work exactly? My dog wanders all over the place when we walk, sniffing every last item he can find. It's very rare that he'll walk straight for more than ten steps, and I trip over him at least twice per walk. That doesn't seem like a healthy recipe for a bicycle -- but maybe he's more of a sniffer and less of a runner?


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

No we dont cycle with ours, but we take them swimming most days in the Summer and since we have 7 Goldens, they are ALWAYS running around like madmen playing!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> How does this work exactly? My dog wanders all over the place when we walk, sniffing every last item he can find. It's very rare that he'll walk straight for more than ten steps, and I trip over him at least twice per walk. That doesn't seem like a healthy recipe for a bicycle -- but maybe he's more of a sniffer and less of a runner?


I actually think he sniffs a lot BECAUSE you (the human and his pack leader) are so slow... If you could better match his travelling speed he would go faster and have less time to sniff stuff. However not all dogs will run right next to you and some will get a whiff of something quite interesting and run off to investigate... for these dogs I would highly recommend you use a device to attach them to the bicycle (like the Springer or K-9 Cruiser). Once they figure out that they can pull you as much as they want... LOOK OUT! because they WILL run and run and run. I would like to caution you though, if your dog is not yet a year old, I'd be very careful of their immature joints... they can be easily damaged if you run them too much, pull a load, or run much on pavement. If over a year old, work up to distance slowly... never more than a 10% increase in distance per week... and be sure to run them 3 or 4 times a week to keep their bodies and pads in the proper condition.


----------



## Sky (Dec 4, 2005)

As soon as Dhara is 1 year old we will do that too!
My trainer from the dogschool will fix my bike and screw a 'springer' on my bike and then we can cycle!!! 

But we heard that cycling is not good for dogs under the age of 1.
The idea is that we will cycle to a forest or water and from there we will walk there. So I do not need the car so often anymore. 

Sky


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, but remember to keep the total distances reasonable for your dog (being mindful of age and conditioning and the weather conditions). Start off with distances of just 3-5km to begin with and by the time Dhara is 18-months you could be up to 24-km. And always remember to bring lots of water! ...for the both of you.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay, yesterday was another beautiful day up North here...
After a 40-minute 'power walk' around town, I decided to bolt the bike rack to the Honda and head off to the nearby 'rails-to-trails' system we have here. By the time I got on the bike, Sidney was far down the trail and getting smaller... with the bike in top-gear, I tried catching up to him... not a chance, I was doing good just to keep him within 'hearing distance'... and that was only because he kept stopping to see if I was still coming along. My thighs really began feeling the burn and I was huffin'-n-puffin' like the old guy I am. After about the first 1-1/2 miles I just gave up and had to ease-up... then Sidney must have sensed my defeat and loitered around until I finally caught up to him. In the end we only went 6-miles (because I want to 'slowly' build his pads back up) but in 38-minutes! We did stop on two different occasions for Sidney to meet and greet other dogs alone just roaming the trail (this is not a usual thing... loose dogs roaming around that is) so if I allow say 6-minutes total for 'social' activities... that's almost averaging 12-MPH! A new record for us, WOW. And this does include his pee and poop breaks. Our previous distance record is 18-miles... I feel certain we will smash that record before the warmer months arrive. Anyway, this is a wonderful start to this springs biking season...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

monomer said:


> Okay, yesterday was another beautiful day up North here...
> After a 40-minute 'power walk' around town, I decided to bolt the bike rack to the Honda and head off to the nearby 'rails-to-trails' system we have here. By the time I got on the bike, Sidney was far down the trail and getting smaller... with the bike in top-gear, I tried catching up to him... not a chance, I was doing good just to keep him within 'hearing distance'... and that was only because he kept stopping to see if I was still coming along. My thighs really began feeling the burn and I was huffin'-n-puffin' like the old guy I am. After about the first 3-miles I just gave up and had to ease-up... then Sidney must have sensed my defeat and loitered around until I finally caught up to him. In the end we only went 6-miles (because I want to 'slowly' build his pads back up) but in 38-minutes! We did stop on two different occasions for Sidney to meet and greet other dogs alone just roaming the trail (this is not a usual thing... loose dogs roaming around that is) so if I allow say 6-minutes total for 'social' activities... that's almost averaging 12-MPH! A new record for us, WOW. And this does include his pee and poop breaks. Our previous distance record is 18-miles... I feel certain we will smash that record before the warmer months arrive. Anyway, this is a wonderful start to this springs biking season...


OMG i'm so tired from just reading about your exercise !! LOL I better go take nap


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, you and me both... by the way, you made me go back and review my posting... I had to edit out the 3-miles, I figured that out incorrectly, it was really only 1-1/2 miles... but boy do I wish I could have kept up maximum effort for 3-miles... I'm sure I would have caught up with him then.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I dont bicycle with Brinkley. She gets to the park four times a day off leash and she runs with the horses in the pasture, and she swims in the creek. She comes home and is pooped and then my dad takes her for several walks on top of that, not to mention the playing out in the backyard. Now when I jog, she has just started to go with me on that and loves it. She runs off leash but stays with me, unless a scent distracts her but comes running about five seconds later. So, no need for a bicycle here.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Only a crazy person would hook up Kode to a bike.....and i'm not it! lol

I'm sure some of the calmer goldens could be worked into this, but I wouldn't exactly try it with a loaded gun like Kode.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do! I don't NOW as I don't currently have a bike, but when I did/get one soon, I will. Lots of fun! We have great trails here, too, for it. Miles of them. It's too hot here 85% of the year to bike, but you can go at night. I prefer night anyway as I NEVER would bike with a dog on a leash. I don't think it's safe. So at night fewer people around, more fun. I take two or three dogs and they run right along with me.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Biking at night? ...for a woman? ...is that safe?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

monomer said:


> Biking at night? ...for a woman? ...is that safe?


She might be able to kick your butt, who knows LOL


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> She might be able to kick your butt, who knows LOL


Yeah, but that's only because I'm an old guy...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Many Goldens can pull, and do... some mushers even use them for fun  Any dog can pull.

Competitive mushers use SALUKI mixes! And German Shorthair mixes... for speed.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> Only a crazy person would hook up Kode to a bike.....and i'm not it! lol
> 
> I'm sure some of the calmer goldens could be worked into this, but I wouldn't exactly try it with a loaded gun like Kode.


I'm curious since you are also from Northern Michigan, do you live near a 'rails-to-trails'? ... if so, is it paved?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Who would mess with a woman on a bike with three big dogs?  I am not afraid. I walk the trails at night now, to me that is worse... and probably not ideal in this area, but I'm a pretty tough cookie LOL I only see homeless guys around and they don't scare me. I know most of them. I just smile and say "What's kickin' man" and go on my way.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

monomer said:


> Yeah, but that's only because I'm an old guy...


old or not. Some women do know how to defend themselves if they need too. I dont' care how big they are, take out their knee and they fall all the same LOL


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Or you can exercise em the lazy man's way..that's me.. just stand in one place and keep sending them out several hundred yards over and over.. and this is at a sprint.. 
I dont have a bike..but they do go with me when I am on the 4 wheeler.. I can't even keep up with Dixie on that....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Who would mess with a woman on a bike with three big dogs?  I am not afraid. I walk the trails at night now, to me that is worse... and probably not ideal in this area, but I'm a pretty tough cookie LOL I only see homeless guys around and they don't scare me. I know most of them. I just smile and say "What's kickin' man" and go on my way.


Well, in any case, I do hope you are carrying some mace and a cell phone along with you.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> old or not. Some women do know how to defend themselves if they need too. I dont' care how big they are, take out their knee and they fall all the same LOL


If you're aiming for the knee, then you weren't paying attention in class


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Their knee? LOL or their, well, you know... and the finger in the eye might do the trick, too. Ouch! 

lol Greg... 4 wheeling with dogs ROCKS... you should try it with a pack of Borzoi


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

greg bell said:


> Or you can exercise em the lazy man's way..that's me.. just stand in one place and keep sending them out several hundred yards over and over.. and this is at a sprint..
> I dont have a bike..but they do go with me when I am on the 4 wheeler.. I can't even keep up with Dixie on that....


Yeah, its absolutely amazing what dogs are physically capable of, even the little guys (our little American Eskimo could go for miles a day)... I really think most people far under-estimate the amount and kinds of exercise these dogs really need.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

for those of you that take your dogs out at night, I got a couple of these last year for the girls.. they are great.. you can see them and keep track of them in the dark..plus they are a safety device should they get near traffic...

http://radiofence.com/lighted_collars_leashes.htm


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

monomer said:


> If you're aiming for the knee, then you weren't paying attention in class



Oh I was paying attention and my trophies show it LOL


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

I Will Bicycle With Clyde As Soon As My Hip Heals.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We have those Greg, cool! 

And I'm just not afraid. I don't carry Mace. I carry my sidekick... lol... can you say AOL addict? (it signs on AOL). I sometimes don't though b/c to me walking around w/that thing is an invite to get mugged. In my experience if you act like "one of the group" then the group likes you (the local homeless). I ain't worried about them. Of course there are random creeps... but that's life.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll let you in on a little secret... many years ago for a time in my life, I was one of the homeless for several years. It allowed me to see America from a very different perspective that those with homes will never understand. But I can tell you this... mixed in among the harmless homeless people can be some pretty dangerous characters... just be careful, okay?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It sure does enlighten you, doesn't it? And explains a lot of why I have little fear...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

DEE said:


> I Will Bicycle With Clyde As Soon As My Hip Heals.


This has got me thinking some...
I wonder if you couldn't do it now riding a motor scooter... the kind I've seen young school kids riding... I think they'll do 12 or 15-MPH. About as fast as most people would care to go on a bike and not so fast as to be a danger to your dog(s). Anyway, its just a thought.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought a mountain bike and plan to use it instead of hiking this summer with the dogs. I'm hoping it will help me keep up with their energy levels as they are usually wandering way ahead of me, coming back when I whistle for them, then wandering way ahead again, like I'm some sort of hiker-slacker.  

My pup is still too young to do city biking with the pavement so I'm just taking her for walks and at night they all get a good run with the chuckit at the greenbelt. Trying to keep up with safe activities and yet meet her energy needs. Lots of fetch in the house helps, and the other dogs to rough-house with.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Good thinking, never run a young dog on pavement. I question even running any dog on pavement for any length of time though, there's no give to pavement whereas there is to dirt or grass.

I know some people do it, but it makes me wonder about the long term effects of it. I wonder if there is a study out there on this, would be interesting to see if there was.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought a brand new bike a couple summers ago. Last year I bought the dog and haven't used the bike since. There is no way I can get him to jog with me off leash seeing as I live in downtown Toronto and I am afraid he would run in front of the bike. When I was younger I had a dog that I would take out when I was rollerblading. He saw a cat and I ended up on my ass.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

'Tis now the season for bicycling with the pooch.

Anybody getting the old bike out and going at your dog's speed instead of him always having to wait for the slooooow human to catch up? Me and Sid have been cycling (well Sid actually runs, of course) our rails-to-trails system about the last two months now... we try to average at least 3-4 times a week... that is until the rains came to stay a couple of weeks ago. However we've managed to skirt the raindrops and get in 10-miles/day for the last 4 days straight, Whooopie! I think we'll 'bag' the bike ride today though, I don't want to be wearing his pads down to the nub... besides my a$$ hurts and sometimes I find 'things' will go numb on those really long bike rides.

Anyway... it would be great to hear from some of you who are now biking with the dog...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't live in a good neighborhood for biking with a dog...to much chasing us. Too much to chase. Too much instability in Lucky. 

I do like to jog, and I've been practicing some with him. He isn't too bad when its just me, (kids at school) but quite frankly...his stamina isn't that great. When I first started working with him on that, Lucky would adruptly STOP to sniff something and that was a sight to see. My feet went out from under me and he didn't budge an inch. He can anchor pretty good.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a three wheel bike and I bike with my golden, Toby. He loves it. The reason I use a three wheel bike is so he can't pull me over, I have more control over him than on a two wheel. (SAFER) I put a harness on him and he walks/runs along the right side of me. I ONLY go in the very early morning hours, before ALL the NUTS get up. I go about 2 miles a day. Walking him and running him. HE LOVES IT!!!!! He is going to be two years old this summer, so he has lots of engery to work off. I have also taught him voice commands.. "go Left, "go right" he knows what to do. I use "heal" to stop. When we stop he sits down. COOL.. I came up with this idea because I can't walk far due to a bad foot, and the three wheel bike is great for the both of us to get around.

Have fun!


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

I mean I use "halt" to stop. sorry.. my brain is not awake yet this morning.. I use "heal to go.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nawwwww, I value my life too much. lol

Seriously, Bianka could easily hook on bike. But there's no need for it because she goes along side off leash or a bit ahead. Kody, he's the one I have too value my life over...lol Wouldn't trust him for nothing cause he may do a quick bolt yet over a rabbit, cat or squirral...or worse, another dog escape and charge us. It happens around here at times.


----------



## Riley's mum (May 15, 2006)

[hi there,
yes l have taken Riley bike riding,(me riding him running) Riley loves it. We have also tried the scooter to which he enjoys too. l guess he feels these are the only way that l can keep up with him.hehehe
In Melbourne there are getting fewer places to walk ur dog off the leash. 
Over here u also have to have ur dog harnessed in the car;Riley prefers to sit in front with a seat belt......(spoilt boy)
But we do go to bushy places where he goes off leash


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

TobyLove said:


> ...before ALL the NUTS get up...


I'm confused, I thought you said you were up?! :scratchch 


TobyLove said:


> ...I have also taught him voice commands.. "go Left, "go right" he knows what to do. I use "heal" to stop. When we stop he sits down...


I've started that a couple of months ago with Sidney when we PowerWalk. I'm anticipating using these same commands for skijoring next winter. You should harness Toby up and have him pull your three-wheeler around and you can tell him to "go left", "go right", "halt" and "mush!"... okay so you need to teach him mush first. And if you're planning on doing any hills you really need to teach him one more command... "GET THE HELL OUTTA THE WAY, TOBY!!!!" ...this is a good command to use when you go down a hill that turns out to be a little steeper than you thought and you're going too fast and are outta control.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Riley's mum said:


> ...Over here u also have to have ur dog harnessed in the car;Riley prefers to sit in front with a seat belt......(spoilt boy)...


I'm trying to imagine this and no matter how I try to envision it, it seems like Riley would be a hurting (if you know what I mean). Maybe you could describe the exact 'route' the seat beat would take around Riley's body... or a pix would be even better.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

I just started to bike with Rocky, very short bike rides though... just about 20 minute.. but he seems to be panting A LOT afterwards. Is this normal? I go at his speed too, I have him on a leash and when he starts to go faster or start to pull the leash a little bit, I speed up and if I see him slowing down I slow down with him too. 

I'm thinking he might be a bit out of shape, because normally we only go on approx 2 hours walk, but my walking pace is pretty slow compared to on a bike.. How long of a bike ride should I bring him on? (how long approx. is an 8-12 miles walk on average pace)


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

WAHHOOOO!!!!!!! :hyper: 

Okay, Rocky is how old now? I am trying to remember when it was you got him... I'm guessing maybe 16-months old? Am I close?



If Rocky is a year or older good... 14-months or older is much better. Careful, not too much 'pavement running' until he's at least 18-months old though. You must build up his foot pads slowly... so just run him only 3 times a week to start and in a couple of months you should be able to do 4 to 5 times a week with little pad wear to show. If running on pavement, don't run him when its too hot, I always put my hand on the pavement and if its too hot for my hand, then its too hot for my dog's pads... we'll wait for evening.

Panting in itself is not necessarily a bad thing or even a dangerous thing (remember its the equivalent to us sweating, which is not necessarily a bad thing either ...unless you stink)... what you need to look for is the length and shape of the tongue. Just panting is no big deal, however if the tongue turns reddish/purple start to pay closer attention, and if it begins to lengthen then keep an eye on the shape of the end... if it flattens out at the bottom and gets real thin and wide, then its time to stop and seek shade, get him some water and make him rest, after he cools a little call it quits and go home. To continue to run him beyond this point would be very risky... if pushed he will stagger or maybe try to lay down... this could be the start of a real emergency, so don't let it get that far, please. Make sure you're adding extra fat to his diet... this will become his main energy source for any exercise that lasts more than a couple of minutes (the reaction actually creates water as a by-product and produces less heat than using carbohydrates or proteins as energy sources).

For comparison, after an 1-1/2 hour bicycle walk/run and a celebration game of fetch (he'll start to poop out after ~10-minutes of this), Sidney will go on panting for the next half hour, and longer on warmer days... and this can be in air-conditioning (car and house) as well. He's in very good shape and acclimated to the weather and does this all the time... doesn't matter he still pants for quite awhile after any aerobic exercise.

Humidity is much more important to watch than temperature. I will not 'run' Sidney in high humidity. If the temps are under 70F I generally have no problem with running him... if the relative humidity is under 50% I will probably run him even if the temps are into the mid-80s. If the RH is above 70%, I usually won't run him above 75F or if only in the shade maybe up to 80F... RH 80% and I won't run him at any temp above 70F even in shade. And remember this is for a very well conditioned dog... I would be more conservative with Rocky in the beginning. By the way, I have an indoor/outdoor thermometer and hygrometer, which I monitor religiously... and I highly suggest you get one too.

How long should you start bicycling with Rocky?
I would suggest starting with no more than 2-miles in mild weather and try and gauge his activity level at the end... play some fetch and see how much energy he has left. Then the next time try to use up about 60% of his estimated energy level... and if you feel you want to 'suck up' any more of his energy, do it by playing fetch in the backyard or swimming, something where it can be stopped safely at any time. Bear in mind that exercise is cumulative... so you don't really want to ever run him on more than 2 or 3 consecutive days even after he is well conditioned.

EDIT: We routinely do 10-mile bicycle 'runs' in about an hour and a half in warm weather and less than 1-h 15-m in cooler weather though we have also done this distance in under an hour a few times... it really all depends upon the dog. However I'll say in general, an average of 5 to 7mph is usual in very warm weather, 7 to 9mph in cooler weather and over 10mph in ideal conditions... our record is a little over 12mph, with me being the limiting factor in that case.


----------



## sage63 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, I just ordered the Springer Dog Jogger because of this thread! I think it would be a blast to bike with Scout!! We can take easy trips around the neighborhood together with the kids! How fun is that? Great idea.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Rocky is 15 months old right now. What kind of fat should I add onto his diet? He's currently on Canidae Chicken and Rice and we give him 2 fish oils a day. 

This is kind of off topic, but I was wondering if they have some sort of cream that will help moisten the pad. His paws usually seem a bit dry..


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

They have cremes for toughening pads up and also cremes for protecting pads from the elements... however I believe if the diet is adequate for the dog, and you are not running him under extreme conditions then waxes and cremes are not necessary... still if you really want to soften his pads using topicals then Bag Balm is very good for this purpose.

If you are giving Rocky fish oils then you should balance that out with some vegetable oil as well... I don't know what quantity "2 fish oils" is exactly but I would say if its half a tablespoon then maybe half a teaspoon of safflower or even corn oil would be appropriate. But the fats for energy I'm referring to should be mainly animal sourced fats (saturated fats... these are solids at room temperature)... maybe a half tablespoon to start (our Sidney gets about a full tablespoon in his evening meal... that's a lot). You can boil some chicken skins and after it cools, skim the fat or you could use lard if it does NOT contain any transfats (these are un-natural fat molecules that are suspected of causing cancer... I don't think any living thing should be consuming transfats until all the research has been done and it has been proven safe). Also adding a zinc supplement in an appropriate dose will help with his pads... for now if you'll feed him extra yeast, this will supply the full B-complex of vitamins as well as some extra zinc and in a couple of months you should see a real difference in the quality (pliability) of his pads.

I gotta go now, we are having garage days sales and I've got to spell my wife.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

The fish oil capsules are 1000mg each, so each day he's getting 2000mg. Canidae has sunflower oil in their food already, is that enough or should I give him extra fish oil. It also contains Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, here is a list of the ingredients:

Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, White Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flax Seed, Sun Cured Alfalfa Meal, Sunflower Oil, Chicken, Lecithin, Monocalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Linoleic Acid, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (source of B2), Beta Carotene, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, D-Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Dried Papaya, Vitamin B12 Supplement.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

sage63 said:


> Hey, I just ordered the Springer Dog Jogger because of this thread! I think it would be a blast to bike with Scout!! We can take easy trips around the neighborhood together with the kids! How fun is that? Great idea.


That's a wonderful thing you've just done for Scout (and yourself). It is big fun... and will draw quite a bit of interest from the neighbors if they've never seen one of these things before. However I must tell you that there is going to be a little training period for the both of you... no big deal but you should be aware none-the-less. I will try to put something together on it in the next few days and post it here. You and everyone who sees you and Scout are going to think its all soooooo cool... and really it is.  

If you would like to read something more on the Springer check-out this website.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Tracy said:


> The fish oil capsules are 1000mg each, so each day he's getting 2000mg. Canidae has sunflower oil in their food already, is that enough or should I give him extra fish oil. It also contains Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, here is a list of the ingredients:...


Tracy, my 'real' response is longer than the time I have available right now... so let me just say this for now, what I'm suggesting is 'supplementing' what is already a complete diet for the 'average' dog doing 'average' activities... this may or may not be the case for Rocky, however if done properly, there is no risk of 'over-supplementation' or 'un-balancing' the kibble diet. Yes, additional sunflower or safflower or corn or canola oil is suggested and the addition of zinc through the feeding of yeast will do no harm.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! I am really interested in this springer for my bike, I am going to start checking into it but according to what I am reading here and elsewhere I am not going to start it until next year cause Phoebe is still way too young. So we will just continue our daily 4 -5 miles walks for now.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

It is me that would derive the benefit... 
Dixie gets plenty of exercise daily...believe me.. only her stuff is all out sprinting.. and then she probably swims a half mile to a mile every day...


----------



## sage63 (Jul 11, 2006)

monomer said:


> That's a wonderful thing you've just done for Scout (and yourself). It is big fun... and will draw quite a bit of interest from the neighbors if they've never seen one of these things before. However I must tell you that there is going to be a little training period for the both of you... no big deal but you should be aware none-the-less. I will try to put something together on it in the next few days and post it here. You and everyone who sees you and Scout are going to think its all soooooo cool... and really it is.
> If you would like to read something more on the Springer check-out this website.



Thank you for that link!! I look forward to doing this together!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I was just thinking about this yesterday cause its almost time to bring the bikes downstairs to the basement til spring time. I think we are going to be doing alot more walking next spring/summer cause Katie will be in our home. 

I'm not too sure how we would be able to ride our bikes with her. I would be too scared something could accidentally happen.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, its winter already!
:wave: I've sorta been 'away' for awhile... between my job, conducting some 'outside training' seminars, sinking a couple of shallow wells, brewing 4 batches of beer, completely re-doing my whole basement home-theater, plus other stuff, its been a real busy fall here. Sidney, my wife and I have been doing lotsa stuff together like the dog beach in Muskegon (that's Lake Michigan), a couple of Bark-in-the-Parks (where Sidney got in his 3 seconds of fame, literally, on the evening news as the camera man suckered him over into the camera lens with a treat), several special events at the dog park, hiking trips, etc.

Anyway... about biking...
I finally bought a speedometer... jeez, these things have really changed since I was a boy. Its now a tiny magnetic disc attached to a wheel spoke, a small plastic sensor/transmitter attached to a front fork, and a little computer/receiver module you attach to the handle bar. Its completely wireless, and automatically turns itself on, calculates the current speed, avg speed, top speed, trip time, trip mileage, total mileage, and some other stuff I can't even think of right now. All this for 30 bucks (US)... ain't technology wonderful? I was amazed. It is a fantastic toy for anyone who likes to bike often. So now, after biking with dogs for the last 12+years, I can finally be truly accurate in reporting the 'numbers'. The first thing I found out was that, although mostly I'd been estimating mileage fairly closely, on a couple of routes I'd really over-estimated things by quite a bit.

So for those who might be interested in the 'numbers'... 
This fall (cooler weather) our mph averages are usually between 8 and 9 mph for distances under 12-miles... beyond that distance it becomes hard to maintain anything above 8 mph for an average. Tonight for example: we biked 18.73 miles (a record for us) and averaged 7.4 mph, which means Sidney and I were in constant motion for 2 hours and 29 minutes... now that's aerobic. Needless to say, he is one tuckered little fella this evening... this is a good thing. Oh and my top speed was 19.6 mph (I only have 7-gears) and Sidney remained right by my side on my brief attempt to break my old record of 19.2 mph, in fact he actually outlasted me with ease... I pooped out after only .32 miles... hey, I'm an old man, what did you expect?

Anyway, I hope to be 'popping' in on other threads during the holiday season now that I'll have more 'free' time. The new 'Blog' feature looks like a rather interesting development... hmmm...


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

I am such a slacker! We have the dogs going to doggy daycare two days a week now so she's even relaxed/sleepy on the following days. Its wonderful but it definitely got me out of the biking mode with her. I was only doing it a few times a week at most, and only right here in the neighborhood. I do have a speedometer and we average 5 mph, a fast trot for her. I just have the leash rigged on the base of the bike, she can't get in front or behind the bicycle and occasionally likes to nudge my leg with her nose like she nuzzles my hand when we walk. I really enjoy it at the time, its getting the motivation to do it every day that's difficult, especially when she's so tired all the time now from the daycare. She's crashed right now from playing with dogs at a Christmas party we attended last night. Toooo cute!


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a 3 wheel bike I ride with Toby at my side. I also fitch with him for over an hour a day.... I am careful not to over do it. I think some people can over do the bike thingy. I take him on 20 min bike ride a day, which probably isn't much for him, but that is the best I can do. He is on the thin side... I don't want him fat.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

TobyLove said:


> I have a 3 wheel bike I ride with Toby at my side. I also fitch with him for over an hour a day.... I am careful not to over do it. I think some people can over do the bike thingy. I take him on 20 min bike ride a day, which probably isn't much for him, but that is the best I can do. He is on the thin side... I don't want him fat.


You play Fetch with him for an hour a day - wow thats GREAT.


----------



## raeanne (Nov 12, 2006)

*Biking with Sparky*

I agree that just walking isn't enough to satisfy Sparky's energy level. When the weather is nice (here in Northern Michigan it'll be several months before we can do that again) Mike does bike with Sparky. Sparky loves it. I ride along too on my bike, but Mike is the one who is holding Sparky's leash. He was a natural with it from the first. He's never had a problem with him jerking or running in front of the bike.
raeanne


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

TobyLove said:


> I have a 3 wheel bike I ride with Toby at my side. I also fitch with him for over an hour a day.... I am careful not to over do it. I think some people can over do the bike thingy. I take him on 20 min bike ride a day, which probably isn't much for him, but that is the best I can do. He is on the thin side... I don't want him fat.


That's great!!! 20-minutes is just fine. I hope no one gets the wrong idea about this fine activity... a little bit is a good thing and yes it can be over-done. Keep in mind that Sidney has been well conditioned over a very long period of time and gets tons of other types of exercise as well... he is very athletic. That's good for him but I really don't expect too many other Goldens to be capable of such physical feats... in fact, my wife was furious with me because Sidney was really wiped-out after our run yesterday. Our 'normal' routine is an 8 to 12-miler perhaps 4 times a week, but winter came and so I had to put my bike up... then recently everything warmed back up and the snow melted on the trail and so I thought why not try to get in just a bit more biking before the snow comes back to stay?

And raeanne... do you, Mike and Sparky 'do' our lovely rails-to-trails system?... I noticed we are from the same locale... get your bikes back out and enjoy it while you can.

EDIT: By the way, I don't use any attachments to Sidney when we're riding down the 'rails-to-trails'... he's so very good on just voice commands, I've never had a dog so obedient like that before... what I mean is not at such a young age (he's only just 2-1/2 yrs old).


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Lucie loves to go bike riding with her "daddy". She trots/runs alongside at an appropriate pace and never crosses in front of the bike. There is a look of pure joy on her face and she holds her flag (tail) up high ! We take her for lots of walks but she really needs the bike ride too. 

The motto in our house is "a tired dog is a good dog"


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Deborah said:


> ...We take her for lots of walks but she really needs the bike ride too...


I love the above quote... around here we use the exact same terminology. We often speak of "Sidney's in need of another bike ride". They really do need some sort of opportunity to "blow all the carbon out" (in automotive speak) every day and biking is a real good alternative to turf fetching and water fetching... and this is an especially good activity for the Goldens who really don't like retrieving all that much.


----------



## raeanne (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi. We have done some riding on the rail to trails.... but mostly we try to get out when our business is slow we get on the bikes and ride on the back roads where there isn't much traffic just right around us. Yesterday was a great spring like day and we took a two mile ride with him. Today it was just too nippy. and hopefully soon we will be getting snow! Our business depends on snowmobilers in the winter.
raeanne


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Our former foster dog, who is now known as Spoke (he works in his family's bicycle shop in Hiawasse, Georgia) goes for regular mountain-bike rides with his family and their friends. They've extended their rides into the nighttime, with flashers on Spoke's collar. 

It's a three-mile trail, and they usually ride three laps. Spoke is having so much fun up there. The only unplanned event happened one night when Spoke came upon a skunk. It all happened so fast that sweet Spokey got himself skunked pretty badly. But, those things happen in the woods sometimes, especially at night! 

I am hoping to go for a trail ride with them this weekend. It will be difficult to keep up, but it will still be fun!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have a bicycle now, and I live in the city in a climate too hot to walk or bike so bikes are useless here unless for recreation during winter or at night. When I lived in Maryland, though, I often biked with my Goldens. The Whippets are too lazy and would just go home. My Goldens would run with me for miles  I only biked where I could let the dogs off leash.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I used to take my dogs with me any time I went riding on my horses. Many miles of trail riding will wear them out. Now, since our area isn't real good to ride bikes, we use the ATV. Tabitha gets so excited to run with it she is usually done for the day afterwards. Magic is happy to watch and wonder why is she doing that!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I did it once and almost fell.*

If the dog sees another animal, person, etc. and gets excited, you can get hurt. There are other means of exercise for your dog.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jud said:


> If the dog sees another animal, person, etc. and gets excited, you can get hurt. There are other means of exercise for your dog.


I agree that as with any activity there is risk. It is VERY important to train your dog in baby-steps if you are going to attempt this. My vet recommended biking with the Springer attachment which I have purchased and have trained my dog with commands specific for bicycling with her. I asked my vet before even considering it and was given guidelines as to how to proceed.

Obediance training is important in any situation, even walking a dog can be dangerous if you dog sees another animal, person, etc. and gets excited, if you can't/wont control it. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't walk your dog. 

Taking your dog to play fetch in the water can be dangerous without proper training, too. Basically take responsibility as a pet owner and train your dog is my advice. My Golden and I are loving our bike rides but it took training for us to get to that point. 
w00f


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*My dogs*

have passed Basic Obedience, Advanced Basic Obedience, Intermediate Obedience, the Canine Good Citizenship test, The Therapy Dogs International test and the Pets on Wheels Evaluation. One of my dogs has a title for being a Therapy dog. I still won't bike with them.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well then, I do feel quite sorry for the both of you, as you guys are missing out on so much fun... too bad you aren't willing to give it a try. Perhaps you don't really understand how to do it properly? If you would like to open yourself up to the possibilities of enjoying this activity with your dog(s) please inquire as to how the rest of us manage to participate in this wonderful activity safely.

Otherwise if your mind is completely closed off to biking with your dog, then I'm not really sure what the purpose was of your posting in this thread... unless its to relate some horrible experience you've had in the past as a warning, maybe? But so far, you haven't done that yet either. The only other possibility I can come up with is you're trying to initiate an argument??? I don't know.

All I can say is, its been a wonderful, fun activity for our last two dogs to participate in... its help maintain both the mental and physical health of both Sidney and myself. I highly recommend others give it a try.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

*bike*

i used to bike with my lab/mix but he tryied to run my off the road every min. or so!:doh: so i havent taken him for a long time


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

I have done some roller blading with mine it is pretty cool, really gets them worn out


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

dan said:


> i used to bike with my lab/mix but he tryied to run my off the road every min. or so!:doh: so i havent taken him for a long time


Have you looked into getting a Springer attachment for your bike? If you go back and read the thread, you'll find lots of information on how to use this device to safely have biking fun with your lab/mix. The Springer makes it a physical impossibility for any dog to have any lateral effect upon your bike's directional heading. Please read the first couple of pages in this thread and then ask any questions you still have about having biking fun with your dog... its great exercise (probably one of the best for a spirited dog) and a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks ill look them up!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

dan said:


> thanks ill look them up!


Dana, that's great...
If you would like to read something more on the Springer check-out this website. Lots of pictures and good info.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah i looked at that page! what is the average cost of them?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Check it out here. Shipping is free on any thing $50 and over. Maybe you can find something for 5 cents.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Some of you talk about your dogs being high energy. I dont have this problem, woody i think must be a very chilled or lazy dog. If its just a quick walk he's as satisfied with that as he is with longer walks.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks is satisfied with whatever we do when we take him out for exercise twice a day. 
Most days we walk with him on a leash on sidewalks. A few times a week we take him to the woods where he runs as we walk the nature trails for an hour or so. 
Other times he runs along as we bicycle those trails but then he is ready to go back in about 30 minutes as the pace is so much faster, plus it is about 85 degrees and humid. Sometimes we kayak and he runs along the shore of the lake, jumping in and out of the water when he gets hot.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, our new puppy, Sophie, is teaching me lots of new things about dogs, their interactions and about variations in Golden Retrievers especially (its been a humbling experience so far). Goldens can be soooo different from one to the next... in looks, smarts, personality/temperament, drive and energy levels. I think some Goldens require A LOT more daily exercise than others. However one thing I am quite certain of though is that as a dog (any dog) gets in condition s/he will require steadily increasing amounts exercise... and a corresponding boost in energy levels will be noted. However if you don't exercise your Golden, your dog will eventually become satisfied with just being a 'lump' around the house... and an occasional short walk will really tire him/her out. I think one needs to establish an exercise regiment that will slowly get your dog up nearer to his/her physical potential (peak) and then maintain this level of activity (really gradually decreasing as your dog ages)... this is best for both dog and owner. Now 'peak' capabilities will vary according to the individual dog and age but at least you will know for sure what your dog's natural energy levels really are. And remember Goldens have a sporting dog's heritage, so there's gotta be some spunk in there some where... it's up to you to find it.

Oh and be very cautious during hot and humid weather as dogs in general do not have anywhere near the heat-coping abilities that humans have for hot weather... and especially Goldens! who really need cool water (I talking about swimming) to cope with hot, humid summer days. Humidity if far more dangerous than just temperature.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

monomer said:


> Check it out here. Shipping is free on any thing $50 and over. Maybe you can find something for 5 cents.


 

Is this the one you have? do you hook it on his collar?
i saw one on the internet that has a harness?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

dan said:


> Is this the one you have? do you hook it on his collar?
> i saw one on the internet that has a harness?


Dana, there are three such devices that I am aware of... but there may be more out there. I especially like the Springer because of "THE SPRING" acts as a shock absorber which cushions jerks from both the rider and the dog. The K-9 Cruiser has the dog behind the bike... which I think is a little dangerous because of all the debris the rear tire can kick up... plus I don't think the dog wants to always be looking at a rider's butt. The third one is like a big stick (I can't remember the name right now) with a spring that sticks straight out... I believe it doesn't have that low center of gravity as the Springer does with its deep U-shaped dip. Know this though... I have never tried any other device other than the Springer, so I really don't know how well the other devices work.

I personally would recommend you use a harness if you suspect your dog might be a puller... easier and safer on your dog's neck. If you do choose to use a collar then I might suggest the widest buckle collar you can find. Fortunately the spring action will keep you or your dog from inadvertently snapping his neck (like if he should suddenly see a squirrel or you must quickly swerve or brake to avoid a moving car).


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

ok thanks! ill cont. to look them up!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

One word everybody - TREADMILL (unless it involves a walk around the golf course natuarlly)


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

mytreadmill is very loud aka dogs very scared!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

sharlin said:


> One word everybody - TREADMILL...


The thing with treadmills is that after the initial couple of weeks they are often just idle dust collectors... so if it soon becomes boring for the owners, why would their dogs be any different??... PLUS only the dog would be getting the exercise. The real problem with treadmills (for humans and dogs) is that the scenery (and smells) never change and for the most part it is a solitary activity... which is not really a lot of fun for socially oriented creatures. Doing physical activities WITH your dog is about pack bonding, developing a rapport, establishing relationships and roles, and so much more than just 'a little stretch and some fresh air'. Biking adds the element of speed for both you and your dog... think of it as now being able to RUN with the pack.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds like great fun I am going to try it with Sky, you are right they always want to go faster than we do and this would do-but when she goes into squirrel mode it could be bad


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

hmmmm......can you get these springers at petsmart or petco?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Do a Google search and I'm sure you'll be able to find them. I know I've seen them in many pet catalogs. I inherited mine, so I'm not sure where it originally came from.

I bike with my Whippet when I'm trying to build her endurance for lure coursing. I just took both she and the Golden, Quiz, out last night. It was a bit of an adventure, and only one dog was on the Springer, but it worked out okay. It's great exercise for everyone! Just watch that you don't overdo it. I'm told it's best to keep the dogs at an extended trot vs. running them.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you tried to attached 2 dogs on a springer?.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> Have you tried to attached 2 dogs on a springer?.


Not yet. I thought about using a leash coupler to attach the two dogs, and then attach the inner dot to the Springer, but my two dogs trot at a very different pace so I'm not sure that would work. Right now, one is on the Springer and I'm just holding the leash for the second.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I do bike my dogs. ONLY after the age of 18 months and ONLY after being given the okay to do so by my vet. 

I bike them slightly faster than the speed that I will gait them in the ring, on a loose lead. I did try a "Springer" device, and HATED it. It was teaching the dogs to lean when gaiting. I much prefer the lead, and they learn to move nicely next to the bike in no time if they have been properly lead trained to begin with. I am fortunate to have a medical campus nearby that is beautifully paved and has several easy hills. The shoulder is well manicured lawn. I toss the bike into the van and drive over once the offices are closed (one of the docs who is an owner of the development has given me permission - he's brought all his dogs to my classes...)and bike each fo 20 minutes on alternate days. They also swim 3 times a week, and run our own hills daily. I am really excited about having access to the underwater treadmill, especially in the winter!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I just took Quiz for the first time this past weekend. (I took him with my Whippet, Zoie.) He tended to lean on the Springer so for now, he's on a loose leash. I don't allow either dog to pull me - I expect loose leash trotting just as I do loosh leash walking. 

I think some of the leaning against the springer may be part of the learning curve. Zoie did it too in the beginning but quickly grew past it. Now she trots along next to the bike w/o any hint of a lean. Might be something they get used to over time?

We go for about 20-25 mins.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think some of the leaning against the springer may be part of the learning curve. Zoie did it too in the beginning but quickly grew past it. Now she trots along next to the bike w/o any hint of a lean. Might be something they get used to over time?
> 
> I tried it for several outings. I didn't want to take the chance on the leaning becoming habitual. I've watched other who use it regularly, and they all seem to lean. So, no Springer for us! Also, I switch sides while biking - makes them more flexible. Think about it - for the most part, when we work dogs it is counterclockwise - they become VERY "left-handed". I believe that working them both ways, building flexibility, has improved their over all movement.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

This is all very nice if you are trying to make a science out of this and have sporting or showing aspirations as the main goal for exercising your dogs this way... but really for those us who just want to do some fun exercising activity with the pooch... The Springer is just fine and I would even go so far as to say its an excellent device. Sidney doesn't require any attachments whatsoever because he is very good on recall, has a small natural orbit around me when we are on the move, and we now bike only in non-congested areas. Kimo, the American Eskimo we had before Sid, started out on the Springer because we needed to often thread our way through traffic (human and autos) and he could not always be counted on to NOT chase small furry things plus his orbit radius was a good deal larger than Sid's. However after about 3-years of the Springer I was finally able to dispense with it as Kimo would now stay closer and like Sidney he did have a good recall. I have never set the pace of our biking treks... I don't believe it is in the dog's best interest nor is it really safe to do so. I have always advocated that the dog be the one to set the pace... if in proper condition and with a good diet, I believe most dogs will satisfy their owners with a nice crisp pace in relation to the weather conditions (temperature and humidity). And your dog's pace and activity level should be the guide as to when to quit. In mild weather, Sidney is often good for 8-12 miles in a little over an hour's time... and a much smaller Kimo (at less than half Sidney's mass) was even faster with greater distances (12-20 miles) and longer running times... he really lived to run... much in the same way our Sidney today lives to retrieve.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Those who have the springer.... did you buy that online? I searched a few websites, and didn't see it... but found it doing a google search. Does about $48 bucks sound about right? 

Andy and I were just riding tonight and I mentioned that I was interested in getting something so we can take Park with us. Camden of course is still too young, so he'll have to stay home, but I think Park would love it. Plus, it would be a lot quicker to exercise him in the mornings before work.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

YES!!! If you go back through the thread somewhere buried in all that verbage I posted a link to KVVET... but I think your price is a dollar cheaper. Be aware that there will be a short learning curve but in no time you guys will be zipping around with Parker by your side wearing a big silly grin...


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Monomer,

Thanks for starting this thread more than a year and a half a go.

My baby is only 4 months, but I knew from the beginning that eventually biking would be part of our routine. Our family loves to bike together and we have some wonderful state parks near-by and some great rail to trails also.

I was just about to do a google search on biking with dogs when I thought to look at the forum and see what I could find.

From all I've seen here, it is not recommended to bike with dogs until they are 18 months or older.

What do you think about starting him younger, but just going down a block and back slowly...basically to work on commands? That way, when Samson is old enough to head out for a "real" ride, he will already know the commands I intend to use with him.

I'd love your thought on this.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I suppose if all you were doing was basically "walking" a young dog... only you were physically on a bike, you could start VERY SHORT rides (like up and down the block like you said) earlier for training purposes and to get him used to the bike. I still probably wouldn't start that until 6 months or so. You want to be VERY careful about repetitive motion on growing joints. You also want to make sure to keep all biking experiences fun and positive. 

I did bike my Whippet a bit earlier than 18 months... I think I started her at closer to 14 months, but for the first 4 months or so we only worked in the park on grass. It was a killer workout for me to peddle on the grass, but I felt it was way safer for her bones and joints.

I just started biking my Golden at 3.5 years. He has a lot of obedience training on him and picked up the bike really easily. The best command we have it "leave it" which keeps him from pulling us over when he sees something he might want to check out. That, and a good "lets go" to stop him from the desire to stop and sniff every passing tree.

-Stephanie


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Stephanie. I will wait until he is older. Samson is a lot of fun and I do enjoy our walks. I'm just a little ADD and would like to add more to our day. LOL And for a retriever, he's not much into retrieving, so walking is my only source of burning off his energy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

norabrown said:


> Thanks Stephanie. I will wait until he is older. Samson is a lot of fun and I do enjoy our walks. I'm just a little ADD and would like to add more to our day. LOL And for a retriever, he's not much into retrieving, so walking is my only source of burning off his energy.


Training burns off energy! Everything from basic obedience to "silly pet tricks" will do wonders to work his brain and help tire him out!


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not a bike rider. When I was working for the hunter/jumper farm I used what I call golf cart therapy for Nugget. There was no way I had the energy to wear his but out. I drove the golf cart and Nugget, happily, ran beside it. By the time I left the farm he was 6 yrs old and a 30 minute walk around our community was enough to keep his energy under control.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

norabrown said:


> Monomer,
> ...From all I've seen here, it is not recommended to bike with dogs until they are 18 months or older.
> 
> What do you think about starting him younger, but just going down a block and back slowly...basically to work on commands? That way, when Samson is old enough to head out for a "real" ride, he will already know the commands I intend to use with him.
> ...


Before I become a bad boy and give you my actual thoughts, let me start by telling you what you already know... long-bone growth plates close-off sometime between 14-18 months of age in Goldens... at least that's the guidelines that I've always seen given and if you pay attention to your Golden's height (growth pattern) you'll agree that seems about right. However most of that growth happens by month 10 and even by 5-6 months of age you can see the major growth spurt in height has really begun tapering off... which is good since the weight will just keep packing-on for quite a while longer. So the safe (and anal) answer would be that you should NEVER bike on hard surfaces with your dog until he is at least 18-months of age or older.

Now I'll tell you what I've done past and present and what my thoughts are...
I believe CHD is genetically based and if your dog is pre-disposed genetically then he will get it... but I don't believe its a case of either developing CHD or not but rather, one of degree. IF your dog is genetically pre-disposed then what you do now will most likely have a great affect on how far its expressed and how debilitating the condition will come to be. (And IF your dog is NOT genetically pre-disposed then it really doesn't matter.) First, keep your dog's weight down and his bone growth slow! In addition, I believe that muscle conditioning (strength training) plays a major role in how badly the joints will develop during the most crucial months (all the time up to ~5-7 months of age). I believe strong leg muscles and tendons are very necessary to hold the joint tightly together and keep it stable during bone growth. This will in-turn cause the joint to form and hold shapes that will fit as well as can be expected for that individual dog. What I'm saying is *MY OWN PERSONAL BELIEF* is that leg muscle strengthening exercises are very important for a puppy/dog with CHD ... both to minimize the developing defect and to keep a badly formed joint strong for the life of the dog, meaning s/he will not have to suffer from the debilitating effects. In my reading I have come across enough anecdotes and statistics to say with confidence that many, many dogs (Goldens) actually have CHD and yet never suffer the debilitating effects of it... I believe it is due to a lifetime of physical activity and lean conditioning. So keep your dog's weight in check and do strength building exercises with your dog everyday. The only thing I will caution you on is to try and minimize repetitive joint impacting types of exercising... like lots of jumping.

The Truth about my dogs...
I started walking Sidney at just 8-weeks old and by week 10 we were going to town and back (a one mile round trip). I built him up slowly and had NEVER taken him to his physical limits. At first we did this every other day but soon it became everyday. By ~16-weeks we would walk 2-4 miles just about everyday. By 5-months of age, I started biking him on soft ground about a couple of miles AT HIS OWN PACE! That last part I believe is very important. While always paying attention to Sidney's physical state, we continued biking together until winter set in (Sid was about 7 or 8-months old by then)... we probably never exceeded 6 miles. I've watched young puppies jumping up and down like pogo-sticks against their fences or in their kennels a good part of the day, EVERY DAY (many breeders allow this)... hundreds of hard-impacting straight-legged jumps a day all throughout their first year and yet evidently most never suffer any debilitating effects on their joints whatsoever... that sure tells me something about the excessive nature of some of the 'anal' cautioning being given involving biking with your dog... it certainly gives *me* perspective. With that said, I would much rather the impacts NOT be pogo stick-like and instead be more indirect type of impacts from activities more involved with strengthening the leg muscles... which is exactly what REAL activities such as running, walking and swimming do. Today Sid is a strong runner and swimmer with absolutely no signs of any hip or joint problems (though he did display quite a bit of hip joint laxity as a very young pup)... he is quite the athlete and very, very durable... though not extremely fast, he easily out-lasts and often out-distances any other dog around. Kimo, our last dog, was also raise on lots of mileage as a pup and throughout his whole life... Kimo was the one who convinced me of the real power of exercise on physical health and mental well-being of all living creatures. Now Sophie, who I must say is quite developed for a puppy, is also accompanying us on short bike rides up to 4-miles... been doing this since she was 16-weeks old. She also swims a lot and plays chasing and 'fighting' games with other dogs (and especially with her most favorite play-mate, Sidney). Her joints appear very tight and quite solid and her movements are becoming more fluid. It is NOT her ONLY form of exercise but it is a good way to let her 'blow out' her excess energies every other day.

I'm not trying to be a 'bad boy' here... I am not suggesting anything to you other than let your own observations of your pup's physical abilities and propensities be your guide. You asked for my thoughts and so... there it is.


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

Breathing some life into an old thread......

Funny I just broke out the old bike I have in effort to tire out Bud. I have been walking him about 2 miles a day plus other little activites but I can tell he wanted to go longer and harder. So off the wall came the old bike (circa 198?), put some air in the tires made a few adjustments and off we went.

He took right to it. I held the leash and he walked right next to me as we crusied around. I think I had more trouble them him, I haven't riden a bike in years. 

I'll look into those other things your all talking about, k9 Cruiser, Springer, etc, and see what they are but so far we are doing good with leash in hand.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

That reminds me, I need to take my bike in for a Spring tune-up. Josie is doing SO well on her leash now that I am really looking forward to biking with her again. She is two 1/2 yrs old now and has really matured, I love it!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel has no sense of direction and is very clumsy...plus hes very easily distracted.. if you put the 3 together....EQUALS BIG TROUBLE ON A BIKE
Either 
a.) he'd run in front of me and Id run him over and Id bust open my head
b.) he'd fall in mid run and Id bust open my head
c.) he's stop in mid run for no reason and Id bust open my head...
I dont think Ill ever bike him...


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> Diesel has no sense of direction and is very clumsy...plus hes very easily distracted.. if you put the 3 together....EQUALS BIG TROUBLE ON A BIKE
> Either
> a.) he'd run in front of me and Id run him over and Id bust open my head
> b.) he'd fall in mid run and Id bust open my head
> ...


As far as problem A goes, that is why I use a Springer attachment on my bike. It keeps my girl a safe distance from the pedals and she cannot get in front of the bike. They provide a light-weight harness, as well. Her demeanor changes when she wears the harness, similar to when she wears her backpack on walks, much calmer and focused. Just a thought if you are interested in doing this but not sure where to begin.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I lucked out with Coffee. She learned early (didn't know about growth plates... etc. hope no real damage!!!) and she's fine with a standard short leash held in my hand. Just trots along fine. (I did have her on a long retractable last week and when she saw a squirrel, she took me down!) I've decicded I'd just release the leash if I ever needed to.

dg


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> Diesel has no sense of direction and is very clumsy...plus hes very easily distracted.. if you put the 3 together....EQUALS BIG TROUBLE ON A BIKE
> Either
> a.) he'd run in front of me and Id run him over and Id bust open my head
> b.) he'd fall in mid run and Id bust open my head
> ...


...or you could wear a helmet


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Coffee'sDad said:


> I lucked out with Coffee. She learned early (didn't know about growth plates... etc. hope no real damage!!!) and she's fine with a standard short leash held in my hand. Just trots along fine. (I did have her on a long retractable last week and when she saw a squirrel, she took me down!) I've decicded I'd just release the leash if I ever needed to.
> 
> dg


But won't that retractable thing hurt when it finally catches up to her?:doh:


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

monomer said:


> But won't that retractable thing hurt when it finally catches up to her?:doh:


Huh? My post meant to say I don't use that retractable thing... just a short leash because she pulled me off the bike.
Sorry I didn't make it clear. Yep it would spring right back to her.... duh!!!
dg


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Bud said:


> Breathing some life into an old thread......
> 
> Funny I just broke out the old bike I have in effort to tire out Bud. I have been walking him about 2 miles a day plus other little activites but I can tell he wanted to go longer and harder. So off the wall came the old bike (circa 198?), put some air in the tires made a few adjustments and off we went.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you've started biking with Bud... for me it is my chance to be calm and enjoy nature with my dogs at their pace. I only bike on our rails-to-trails system (and occasionally at distant locations on the rails-to-trails). I'm getting too old to do the mountain bike dirt trails anymore. The more you bike with your dog, the better coordinated the two of you will get in your maneuvers... also the biking gets easier as you slowly get into better shape (at least it was for me ).


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Delete, because it didn't make any sense to me either.... 
:doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just wish I was up to biking (without running out of stamina).... with or without a doggie :


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I just wish I was up to biking (without running out of stamina).... with or without a doggie :


Have your doggie pull you. Actually there are scooters made specifically for having your dog pull you around places. Do an Internet search... or I can post some links later on today... actually right now I'm just about late for my next lecture (followed by a 3-hour lab... arrrgh!) ... and that's followed by Sophie's obedience class tonight...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just thought I would add to this thread...yes, I bike with Harry but he is off lead...I LOVE it, it is one of my favorite things to do with him! We set off down the lane between the fields and he runs along in the field....its so lovely on a sunny eveining, just something a bit different than the same old walks. Harry is a very high energy dog and keeps up and loves to run run run...Tilly is more or a sniffing, mooching along dog so gets all the exercise she needs during our walks round the woods...she has about 2 hours off lead everyday so that is how she has enough exercise without biking. If I were on my bike with Tils all I would see were her tail fliting off down the side of a ditch or stopping to roll in horse manure so would be forever stopping and calling her. Harry stays right with me as he just loves to run...its a great feeling going at the same speed alongside your running dog...everyone should try it!


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

monomer said:


> Glad to hear you've started biking with Bud... for me it is my chance to be calm and enjoy nature with my dogs at their pace. I only bike on our rails-to-trails system (and occasionally at distant locations on the rails-to-trails). I'm getting too old to do the mountain bike dirt trails anymore. The more you bike with your dog, the better coordinated the two of you will get in your maneuvers... also the biking gets easier as you slowly get into better shape (at least it was for me ).


Yeah we just cruise around on the roads in our complex. It gets real quite at night so I just maintain a nice trot for him. No trails here I'm a ex-city boy, LOL


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

monomer said:


> Have your doggie pull you. Actually there are scooters made specifically for having your dog pull you around places. Do an Internet search... or I can post some links later on today... actually right now I'm just about late for my next lecture (followed by a 3-hour lab... arrrgh!) ... and that's followed by Sophie's obedience class tonight...


Here you go Sandra... http://www.dogscooter.com/index.html
http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/PHOTO_PAGE.php
http://bobbybilt-rhino.tripod.com/rhinodogscooter/
http://www.digglerstore.com/scooters_dog_01.html

Now doesn't scootering with your dog look like a blast... been considering it for a couple of years now, this may just be my next big hobby with the dogs! I'm sorta partial to the Diggler.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't bike run with my Goldens, Max is too old, and Teddi too young. Actually I hope to start with Teddi IF SPRING EVER GETS HERE (sorry). However I do bike run with my Lab. We have a park near our house with a paved path, I ride my bike Belle runs off leash. She loves it, she goes nuts when the bike comes out. That was how we got 20+ pounds off her. Obviously we start out easy and slowly increase as the summer progresses as long as it isn't too hot.

I am thinking about one of those attachments to the bike to try Teddi. If the vet says it is ok, I want to start her "trotting" then increase to running. I am so afraid of being pulled off my bike. Belle got pretty good even on leash, but Teddi can be a goof ball and take off. 

Hey has any one ever seen an illuminated harness? I have seen collars (not reflective, illuminated). Belle is a black lab, I can run her late in the summer when it is less hot but I can't see her. I don't think a collar would be big enough.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Hey has any one ever seen an illuminated harness? I have seen collars (not reflective, illuminated). Belle is a black lab, I can run her late in the summer when it is less hot but I can't see her. I don't think a collar would be big enough.


 
I've been trying to find a good harness myself. Every one I try ends up rolling over to the side. (Because she's running (trotting) to the side of the bike.

dg


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

monomer said:


> Here you go Sandra... http://www.dogscooter.com/index.html
> http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/PHOTO_PAGE.php
> http://bobbybilt-rhino.tripod.com/rhinodogscooter/
> http://www.digglerstore.com/scooters_dog_01.html
> ...


So what happens when you are on that scooter and the dog(s) see that squirrel across the street? LOL


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> So what happens when you are on that scooter and the dog(s) see that squirrel across the street? LOL


You get the thrill of your life... whoooopieeee!:bowl:
Actually I think those things have brakes... big fat brakes...

The real problem I see with scooters is that you must train your dog(s) to go where you tell 'em to... whereas on a bike (with a Springer or K-9 Cruiser) they really don't have much choice. But on the plus side, if you do have an accident you won't have as far to fall if you're riding a scooter...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've never tried a bike, but it's a great feeling riding out on my horse Charleston, through the apple orchards and down to the lake to swim, with the goldens just beside themselves with joy. Since Charleston is in his 20's now and is a dog-friendly Morgan, we trot and canter with the dogs offleash. Thay dash over stone walls and explore. The main event is the "galloping" road- an old logging road that no longer allows cars. That is how I know how unbelievably fast a golden can run; Finn starts barking and agitating and takes off, racing Charleston. He is a hoof -wise dog, and know not to be underfoot. It is great summer fun.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I've never tried a bike, but it's a great feeling riding out on my horse Charleston, through the apple orchards and down to the lake to swim, with the goldens just beside themselves with joy. Since Charleston is in his 20's now and is a dog-friendly Morgan, we trot and canter with the dogs offleash. Thay dash over stone walls and explore. The main event is the "galloping" road- an old logging road that no longer allows cars. That is how I know how unbelievably fast a golden can run; Finn starts barking and agitating and takes off, racing Charleston. He is a hoof -wise dog, and know not to be underfoot. It is great summer fun.


 
Now I'd put that on my "Bucket List."

dg


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I bike with my Lab all the time when there isn't snow on the ground. She loves it. She REFUSES to let the bike get ahead of her, she can RUN and likes to. I slow down so she can pace herself. I usually do her off leash, I have on leash and she isn't bad, she just gets going too fast for me to be that close to her. I have trouble on leash with the sudden potty stops 

I just got the ok from the vet that I can bike with Teddi! I think I might get a springer attachment and try it with her. She doesn't need to run per se, however I can't walk fast enough for her strong trot so I am hoping to use it for that. I hope to get her started very soon.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

How does the tow rope attach to the scooter? From the website it almosts looks like it's in different places on different photos and maybe just looped around the front bar below the handlebars???

We are thinking about the K-9, but wondering if getting a harness from the scooter place and just leashing Sienna might work? I know with the K-9 you would have free hands! This way on a bike, BOTH of you get exercise!! Though my son would ADORE the Diggler!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Once my dogs reach 18 months I begin biking them as part of their conditioning. They love it. I've tried the Springer but hated it. The dogs leaned, which threw off their gait, and I was also concerned that they would be injured. After using the Springer my veterinary chiropractor did say that they were out of alignment. Mine learn from the start to gait beside my bike, on lead. They never pull or race, and in addition to them really enjoying it, they move beautifully and effortlessly in the ring due to their conditioning.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sienna's Mom said:


> How does the tow rope attach to the scooter? From the website it almosts looks like it's in different places on different photos and maybe just looped around the front bar below the handlebars???
> 
> We are thinking about the K-9, but wondering if getting a harness from the scooter place and just leashing Sienna might work? I know with the K-9 you would have free hands! This way on a bike, BOTH of you get exercise!! Though my son would ADORE the Diggler!!!!


I think it depends on which website you're looking at... there appears to be several different types of scooters and attachments. I was thinking about the ones where the dog(s) run in front of the scooter (sled-dog fashion) but I'm sure the one's where the dog is lateral to you is probably the safer bet and requires little to no training.

I've never actually used the K-9 Cruiser bike attachment but I do know it's setup has the dog trailing behind the bike, so I'm not quite sure how or even if a harness would really work.... however I am quite familiar with the Springer and I would definitely recommend getting a harness for that device. One place I've order all sorts of doggie gear from is http://www.blackicedogsledding.com/ ...the quality is absolutely first-rate and the prices are about the best for that level of quality that I've been able to find anywhere... and fast service too. The woman at the other end of the phone is the one who does all the stitching. I've ordered stuff from them for years (including several harnesses for skijoring and biking) and the prices on their harnesses are quite reasonable (cheap), check 'em out.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

That looks fun! You won't find me on a bike that often, I just never really liked bikes... but I roller blade a lot... and I took Steel with me roller blading. It went wonderfully, he hauled butt down the street, taking me with him. He was knackered when we got home. We only had one accident... Steel wanted to stop to potty while I was going down the street like a bat out of hell and he was strong enough to yank me off my feet and I landed on my butt really hard-- bruised my tail bone. 

To be honest, I was thinking about dog draft carts for the Newf that we are planning on getting soon.  I was looking at plans for modifying a child's wagon into a dog pulling cart.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

In keeping with the theme of exercising your dog at HIS pace... here is a link to an article that I think everyone should read. There are too many quotable quotes in it for me to cut-n-paste it all here. About the only thing written that doesn't apply to me is the part where she states how much she hates doing it... to the contrary, I love to exercise my dogs. Everything else she writes about is something worth reading and giving careful consideration to.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> Once my dogs reach 18 months I begin biking them as part of their conditioning. They love it. I've tried the Springer but hated it. The dogs leaned, which threw off their gait, and I was also concerned that they would be injured. After using the Springer my veterinary chiropractor did say that they were out of alignment. Mine learn from the start to gait beside my bike, on lead. They never pull or race, and in addition to them really enjoying it, they move beautifully and effortlessly in the ring due to their conditioning.


Good to know. Teddi with her hip problem I may not want to do that. I think eventually, once she gets the hang of it would be great off leash or on. 

I almost pulled the bike out for Belle today but it would have meant moving a car out to get it so I just walked her.

Hey has anyone here ever heard of an illuminated (not reflective) harness? I want to run Belle at night when it is cooler in the summer, but she is a black lab I can not see her. There would not be enough light for reflection. I have seen illuminated collars, but I don't know if it would show up enough. Thoughts?


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I made a thread about things that you hook on your bike, put your dog in and ride around the block. Even though only one person posted I still want to know what it is called.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Once my dogs reach 18 months I begin biking them as part of their conditioning. They love it. I've tried the Springer but hated it. The dogs leaned, which threw off their gait, and I was also concerned that they would be injured. After using the Springer my veterinary chiropractor did say that they were out of alignment. Mine learn from the start to gait beside my bike, on lead. They never pull or race, and in addition to them really enjoying it, they move beautifully and effortlessly in the ring due to their conditioning.


PG, what kind of collar do you attach your lead to?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Gold Elyse said:


> I made a thread about things that you hook on your bike, put your dog in and ride around the block. Even though only one person posted I still want to know what it is called.


I had one of these for my kids when they were very little. Ours was called a Burley....made by Schwinn. You could easily put a dog in it.

http://www.burley.com/


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

norabrown said:


> I had one of these for my kids when they were very little. Ours was called a Burley....made by Schwinn. You could easily put a dog in it.
> 
> http://www.burley.com/


That would be absolutely cute to have a big Golden in there behind the bike... after all they are really big babies anyway... then you could stop at the park to let the dog out to get some exercise...

EDIT: the first time I clicked on the link I saw the one for a child but when I returned to the site just now I saw they actually have one for pets... of course it was just a little dog inside.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

I've just been playing catch up. Lisa's still a bit young (6mo) but I plan to bike with her. I have a ten year old shep/chow who I've worked up to 12k or more. My westie Angel...that chick could run all day long, and not get tired. On the back roads Angel could be off lead but since Poochie is daddys boy, leash is required. After the initial pee and poop run we'd go for quite a while before the next water and pee break (us both). I use a collar and lead for all of them, and they seem to catch on heeling on a bike than at a walk. 

The only extras I include are "whoa" "over left" "over right" to keep them in line, or slow down. What I'd really like to do is get a hold of one of those oversized scooters with the large bike wheels..............

Now that would be fun!

I


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

*Biking with Golden*

How long and or how far do you recommend biking with a Golden that is 3 years old-she runs with me but she can't stand the heat! If it is cold she will run a long time but since it started to get hot again (GA) she starts panting in about 20 minutes. :wave:


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Ashivon said:


> . What I'd really like to do is get a hold of one of those oversized scooters with the large bike wheels..............
> 
> Now that would be fun!
> 
> I


I got a small electric scooter (Schwinn Stealth 1000) and it's great. Good range and fairly comfortable. The challenge is to maintain balance at really slow speeds!

dg


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

skyqueen said:


> How long and or how far do you recommend biking with a Golden that is 3 years old-she runs with me but she can't stand the heat! If it is cold she will run a long time but since it started to get hot again (GA) she starts panting in about 20 minutes. :wave:


Like with any other activity, you need to make sure they are well hydrated and keep an eye on them. Start out slowly. (I say this like I know). :doh: We haven't done it yet. But I did get that information at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Ashivon said:


> What I'd really like to do is get a hold of one of those oversized scooters with the large bike wheels..............
> 
> Now that would be fun!


I think this was posted earlier? Or were you just stating you wanted one LOL?  http://www.digglerstore.com/scooters_dog_01.html


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> I think this was posted earlier? Or were you just stating you wanted one LOL?  http://www.digglerstore.com/scooters_dog_01.html


 

:bowl::bowl::bowl: THANK YOU>>>>I am now a woman with a goal!


(thinks about more dogs...or at least the really fat cat)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

skyqueen said:


> How long and or how far do you recommend biking with a Golden that is 3 years old-she runs with me but she can't stand the heat! If it is cold she will run a long time but since it started to get hot again (GA) she starts panting in about 20 minutes. :wave:


We are in SC and once the temp gets above 70, Brooks (3 yr next month) really feels the heat on bike rides. My husband bikes with him EARLY in the mornings now and will drop bicycling with him once he can't find a time that is under 70 for the ride.

Even walks are hard on Brooks when the heat and humidity really set in. We walk after dark or in early morning in June, July Aug.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Lately its been about mid 80's but on our round the base walk to the German cantina for schnitzel and pommes, she seems to be fine. Is there any proof to the notion that lighter colored dogs are not as apt to overheat as lets say a black lab?


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

I just ordered a Walkydog. The reviews were very good...much better than the Springer. Henry is 13 months, so we will start slow. He really needs the extra energy release and I can't always get him to the dog park or playcare. I agree with the previous post that it is darn hard to walk far enough to get these pups tuckered out!

A friend of mine rides in the am with her two boys and does fine with just a leash. I am in my 50's an welcome the WD as giving me more control. Don't think I could steer and manage the leash together.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

I was researching the topic of age and bicycling (of the dog LOL). Lisa is nine months old now, and we've walked from one end of germany to the other, with a few swims in the Loisach river in between. We started on running a bit and its like night and day on the leash. 

On the bike she's ready to go, no pulling or (trying to) dart off after butterflies and bunnies. It's been fairly cloudy and cool here in germany, so it's outside all day. She's in great condition if anything I wonder if she's a bit on the skinny side.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been biking with my lab for a couple years. She is really good at it. I do not use a bike attachment, she is on a leash. A bike attachment won't work with her as she insists on being in front of (to the left) of the bike. We have a system and it works. 

I recently decided to try Maxine with the bike. I didn't before thinking it might be too much for her as she is older. OMG she LOVES it! She is perfect on leash and just trots by my side. We have this fantastic park near our house with a bike/jogging path the distance around the park is better than 3/4 of a mile. I take Max around one time maintaining a solid trot. I figure it will be good for her hind quarters, and weight management which only gets tougher as the dogs get older. I only take her out with the bike 2 times a week. I don't want to over do it. As it gets cooler I may do an additional day with her.

I can't wait to get my youngster doing this. I think she will be good at it too. She was dx HD and has had hip surgery. She is doing great but I think trotting her like I do Max would strengthen her butt muscles and help her even more. Our vets thinks so too. Right now we have a front end lameness we need to eliminate, and then before we give it a try I have to get her energy level controllable. She is a bit off the wall right now. 

The nice thing about this park is we can bike all year round IF we don't have a big rain followed by a freeze in the winter.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Dixie and I go mountain biking on some really great trails together! We both get a nice workout.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

we go bike joring in the summer. It was a bit scary at first, because she's a bit wild  but she soon got the hang of it. There sure were a few face plants.

I use a skijor line and harness and attach it to the stem of the handlebar, right above the front wheel. It works very well.


----------



## joejoe (Oct 16, 2008)

I take my 15 mo. old out daily. During the week, we "bike-run" through the neighborhood about 2 mi. We run the same route every night thus establishing a routine. She wears a standard body harness and I hold her leash in my right hand. It takes some practice but we haven't crashed yet! On weekends we use a trail(approx. 4 mi.) where she can run off leash most of the time. Most of the running is at an easy trot although somtimes I take her up to a gallop. This is a wonderful bonding experience with my dog. I to feel I could never walk her enough to fulfill her exercise needs.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I bike with mine all the time. It didnt take her long at all to figure it out. It is the perfect excercise!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Interesting thing happened last Sunday on our evening bike ride...

Sidney is now almost 5 and Sophie just turned 2... well, whenever we 'do' the rails-to-trails system in our area, Sophie's in the vanguard about 20-100 feet scouting up ahead and Sidney pretty much drags his butt along at about 5 or 6 MPH... so, basically he's the one that sets our pace. However at the end of the trek he always sets-up for a rousing game of retrieve that lasts for an hour most times. He charges after the ball or ring full steam over-and-over again-n-again, so I know he is capable of running long distances very fast if he really wants to. However, I still let him dictate the pace of our bike runs cause I'm never completely sure if he can physically last at a faster pace. Well, on Sunday evening it was like 36 degrees out, overcast and a light easterly breeze blowing when we started out, perfect running weather for dogs... me? I was bundled up from-head-to-toe, I do not like to be cold. Off we go... since I was still trying to condition their 'winter pads' for the asphalt, the plan was to go 3.5-miles down the trail and 3.5-miles back to the car. Well, at the 3.5-mile mark I noticed something farther down the trail coming toward us... it was black and rather large was all I could make out. No big deal... we turn around and start back toward the car doing Sidney's pokey 6 MPH trot. After a short while I notice that black thing gaining on us, and a few more minutes later I can begin to hear the faint sound of a 'clop-clop-clop' and turn to see an Amish buggy being pulled by a rather large black horse and they are making good time. I estimate maybe 10 or 11 MPH and therefore gaining on us (I have a digital speed-o on the bike). I decide to let them get closer before dismounting and calling the dogs to one side to let the buggy pass. Over the next few minutes the "clop-clop-clop" gets louder until Sidney suddenly takes notice and turns to see. I was looking straight at Sidney when he turned his head around and his eyes popped and it was as if a three-staged rocket was shoved up his butt and lit... BOOM! he took off like a shot, tail between his legs, butt tucked under he whizzed pass Sophie, who in turn began to 'floor it' herself. She had no idea why the panic but she wasn't waiting around to find out either... so there I was fumbling through the gears trying to get up enough speed to get Sidney back within ear-shot. My bike is built for old men (well... someone like me), only 7-speeds and fat balloon tires, a wide-a$$ saddle and upright handle bars... needless to say I was somewhat speed-challenged on this thing. I can only estimate but I'm guessing Sidney was doing in excess of 21-MPH 'cause that was my max limit and he was still pulling away. Eventually I had to slow to like 18 MPH, then 17MPH, then 16.... you get the picture? I was pooping out. Every so often I would almost catch up to Sidney as he slowed, when he turn to look back and see the 'black monster' still coming and the next stage of that butt-rocket would fire and I'd be playing catch-up all over again. Finally after almost a mile and a half of this crazy speeding we had finally put what Sidney considered a 'safe' distance between us and the clopping 'black monster'. At this point I was truly worried that poor Sidney's heart would burst out of his chest or he'd faint from heat exhaustion or something. I caught up to him, called him over to me as I got off the bike. I was very surprised that neither him nor Sophie were huffing very much (unlike myself whose thighs were burning as I was sweating under all my wrappings and yes, I was huffing and puffing like an old geezer... which is normal I guess since I AM an old geezer). Each dog sat on either side of me as I held onto the collars. As the big black monster approached the clopping got louder and when it got close enough Sidney finally recognized it as a horse pulling a carriage (which he's seen several times on Mackinaw Island - an 8-mile island where motorized vehicles are not allowed), he calmed right down and soon as they passed us Sidney and Sophie both wanted to catch-up... I presume to smell the horse's butt or some such thing. I held them back a little as the carriage went the last mile to the parking lot area and stopped. As we approached the car, the young Amish carriage driver hopped out and came toward us, he was all pumped and excited.... he thought we had been racing with him!? ...and he had finally won!!! I told him the whole story and we had a good laugh. Then as he got back into the carriage and turned off the trail toward his farm, I notice Sidney was out in the field all set-up to retrieve balls... and so we did played for the next hour until dark. Bottomline here is, I now know for a certainty that Sidney has been 'sandbagging' us on our bike runs for the last year or two. And next time we 'race' an Amish buggy we will win! Grrrrrr....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great story!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Having seen Sidney in a retrievng mood, I don't think anything would keep him from his game of fetch. LOL Am I wrong to assume that you are now going to pick up the pace a bit?


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

I once saw someone and her dog do a good impression of a cartoon fight after the leash got stuck somewhere on her wheel.

Cartoon fight : ie: cloud moving rapidly to and from with arms and legs randomly kicking and punching out of said cloud.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Having seen Sidney in a retrievng mood, I don't think anything would keep him from his game of fetch. LOL Am I wrong to assume that you are now going to pick up the pace a bit?


I've threatened to but Sidney is never one to be intimidated by my threats. Actually Sidney does whatever he wants as I seem to have little control over his pace... fortunately he does start out faster and has his curious spurts of speed when the mood strikes him. I do have a certain hand waving motion that I can use to bring him along side of me but I only use it whenever we're approaching a road crossing and he is dragging behind... they are only allowed to cross on my "Okay" and I always wait until we are all together. Interestingly though both he and Sophie were at a heighted state of alertness, animated and very eager about retrieving right after our encounter with the Amish horse/buggy that evening. It would be nice to run into another horse on the rail-to-trails... now I know where the horse poop on that part of the trail comes from.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

read this whole thread yesterday (minus opening links), went to Petco to look at WalkyDogs, springers -- they had nothing. I really want to try one out - especially for our lab (who has ditched my husband). We have folding bikes we could take in plane, but never do because of the dogs - -if these worked it would change our lives (or at least weekends). Any current reports on bike attachments?

anyone know anything about Bikerdog? (attaches to rear wheel)


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Monamer (Great story).....!!!

Lisa has finally worked her way up to so off road running. We were going around the airfields on post which is about three miles in about twenty minutes. Today we took a off road approach and she was STOKED!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

spruce said:


> read this whole thread yesterday (minus opening links), went to Petco to look at WalkyDogs, springers -- they had nothing. I really want to try one out - especially for our lab (who has ditched my husband). We have folding bikes we could take in plane, but never do because of the dogs - -if these worked it would change our lives (or at least weekends). Any current reports on bike attachments?
> 
> anyone know anything about Bikerdog? (attachs to rear wheel)


Your situation was exactly what I had in mind way back when I first started this thread. I wanted to help and encourage doggie owners to safely go biking with their poochies. It is, in my estimation, one of the best exercise routines you could do with your dog... its basically taking your dog for a walk at your dog's pace.

The only bike-dog attachment tool I've used extensively in the past was the Springer. It is an excellent device, however it won't attach to those wide oval frames some of newer bikes are sporting these days (unless the Springer folks have made modifications in recent years). Another issue that sometimes comes up is that the heel of your shoe can sometimes bump the U portion of the attachment frame unless you place the peddle under the arch of your foot (as opposed to the front balls of your feet). Outside of those two issues, I think the Springer is an excellent design and well built. I've corresponded with people who've owned and used the K-9 cruiser. This device attachs to the rear wheel and has the dog trailing the bike... sounds like it might be quite similar to the Bikerdog you mentioned above. The problem with that is your dog can never 'join' you on the ride but rather must stare at your butt crack for the whole trip... now how much fun can it be when the front scenery never changes? I'd be afraid the dog wouldn't feel like he's going anywhere. Actually the greatest concern is the debris the rear tire can kick up into the dog's face and eyes... I'm afraid I wouldn't be too comfortable with that, even if the bike had wide low fenders over the rear tire... and think of the dust it would kick up off road. I guess the advantage is being able to negotiate narrow passages with your dog in tow and in making it impossible for the dog to ever pull you... however, know this, being pulled by your dog can be a real gas under the right circumstances. Pudden's got the right idea (see several posts back above this one)... some will use the bungee set-up and harness used for skijoring and instead attach it to the handle bars of a bike or scooter and let the dog pull you all he wants. There is a definite thrill to it as well as an element of danger. However, I will caution that before you even attempt this your dog really needs to be quite proficient and responsive to the commands left, right, stop and go.... (aka gee, haw, whoa, mush... except you might feel a little silly hollaring those words in public, I know I sure did). 

Walky-dog from what I could tell, seems to be the equivalent of the Springer but without the U-frame (for a lower center of gravity) and the spring is hidden within the connecting tube. As long as there is no sideways vector (to topple you over) then it should 'fix' one of the issues some people have with the springer (bumping the heel of the shoe). However, I've no real actual experience using the Walky-dog and so I really can't say how it would compare. I do see it is cheaper though.

Finally, SOME dogs can simply be tethered on a 4-foot leash hand-held IF they don't become instant pullers at the sight of a squirrel, cat, another dog, etc.

So to sum it up... if your dog has a large orbit and/or poor recall skills and/or likes to chase things, then any device would be better than nothing and I would recommend any of the aforementioned devices. I personally for safety reasons actually prefer the attachments that would have your dog running by your side rather than directly behind or in front of the bike. Finally, the best place to purchase one of these bike attachment devices is online. In fact, you might want to do a YouTube search, as I'm sure you can find video of each of these devices in use and then decide for yourself which one you think might work best for you. So, Good Luck and report back here....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ashivon said:


> Monamer (Great story).....!!!
> 
> Lisa has finally worked her way up to so off road running. We were going around the airfields on post which is about three miles in about twenty minutes. Today we took a off road approach and she was STOKED!


9 MPH for three miles!!!... that's quite the athlete. I think most people can't really appreciate what an achievement that is because from inside a car it seems soooo slow, like nothing. However from the seat of a bike with a dog running beside you, there is real appreciation for the physical conditioning of the dog as an athlete. Though humans are built for long distances and can eventually outdistance a dog, its the speed at closer distances where the dog really shines... and from the seat of a bike its fantastic to watch. Nice to hear from someone in Germany. My wife is going back there to visit family soon. I was stationed in Zweibrucken (the flugplatz not the kasern) many, many years ago... which base are you on? Germany is very dog friendly, you might be able to find other more scenic locales to go tootle in with your pupper...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I like your story! 

When I bike my dogs, I do not use a bike attachment, call me crazy but I want to be able to LET GO before they flip me or I run over them. I have had success with my 'attachment'. I use a harness (so I am not attached to their neck) but I also have a pinch collar on with a rope that goes from the pinch to my leash near my hand. The rope is normally looser so not to apply pressure, but if I need it for other dogs, or squirrels etc I and pop the pinch to get their attention. I call it my "air brakes". I have rarely needed it but they know it is there. 

I vary my speed. With my lab she likes to sprint so we do some full out running, then settle into a good brisk trot. I let her pick the pace. She stays ahead of the bike unless I give her a 'get back' command (turns, and obstacles we need to get around) she loves this work out. We go about 4+ miles. With Teddi because she has hip and elbow issues, we go shorted distances and are taking it slower. She also is a little nervous about the bike itself, it makes some noises. With her, she stays in a heel position which I like and watches me. I just try to keep her trotting in a normal trot, I don't let her slow down to the lazy, "pace" I want diagonal leg movement. She is a fit dog, so I am not worried about her endurance. I just don't want to make her sore. Max my senior likes to bike run too, we go REALLY slow with her one revolution of the park. I do not want to over do with her either. 

Sometimes at the park, if it is quiet, I let the girls off leash and let them really have fun. Belle LOVES to race the bike. At least at the park the dogs will run on the grass, I wish I could get them to do it through the neighborhood. 

I love bike work.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

monomer said:


> 9 MPH for three miles!!!... that's quite the athlete. I think most people can't really appreciate what an achievement that is because from inside a car it seems soooo slow, like nothing. However from the seat of a bike with a dog running beside you, there is real appreciation for the physical conditioning of the dog as an athlete. Though humans are built for long distances and can eventually outdistance a dog, its the speed at closer distances where the dog really shines... and from the seat of a bike its fantastic to watch. Nice to hear from someone in Germany. My wife is going back there to visit family soon. I was stationed in Zweibrucken (the flugplatz not the kasern) many, many years ago... which base are you on? Germany is very dog friendly, you might be able to find other more scenic locales to go tootle in with your pupper...


We were in Gelnhausen Kaserne but that's closed up. Now we're in Ansbach Germany. And yeah Germany is WAYYY doggie friendly.

My shepherd who passed Lisa the first, was a regular at the mall and in town, and the Stadt-forest trails.

We took a trip to Garmisch, one of many and found a hotel and Grainau ( a few K's up) and close up to the bottom of the mountains where she let Lisa2 stay even as a puppy.

Hell ....we're notorious, for a serious case of wanderlust, but I had to curb last years adventures a bit cause she was still kind of young.:bowl:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ashivon said:


> We were in Gelnhausen Kaserne but that's closed up. Now we're in Ansbach Germany. And yeah Germany is WAYYY doggie friendly.
> 
> My shepherd who passed Lisa the first, was a regular at the mall and in town, and the Stadt-forest trails.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, you're in Bavaria, beautiful place, lotsa forest... should be many wooded walking trails for Sunday strolls with the doggie... I assume that's still the national pasttime? Sunday strolls through nature. So you probably have no idea where Zweibrucken is... its in the Rhine-Phaltz region near Saarbrucken and the French border. I remember one time when we just went wandering around the country side and ended up coming to a zoll (customs) point and found out we were entering Germany, huh? never realized we had even crossed over into France. The last time I even visited Germany was over 15-years ago and the last time I lived there was (from 1969 to) 1973! I'm sure quite a few things have changed over the years... there were NO malls for sure back then. Hey, do you still see women with buckets out scrubbing their sidewalks and curbs? Some things you never forget seeing...


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Not quite but close! Most things are still neat and tidy, the houses and small towns done up just right with flowers and marble or stone statues! But now that most of the tolls are done away with, it's even easier to wind up in Austria:doh: (didn't realize it just thought their Deuche was a bit odd) but had some really good spatzle with onions and bacon!

:bowl:We had another ride today off post for an hour and a half. I brought extra water but she didn't even seem to want any. But the TICKS this year are insane. I'd given her the frontline treatment so none of them stuck but deer ticks are everywhere. Considering giving some of that fluffy tail and long hairs a trim!

(then again so are the deer)

PS What is the advice on trimming the hair between her toes??????

I did it in the winter to keep the ice balls at a minimum. Not sure if the extra hair will help, cover the pads...or hinder.....get stuff stuck in it.:gotme:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I do because I can't walk quite fast enough for her. Here's a link to Lucy's blog with a video of our first bike ride together.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Are you kidding..... I've seen Junior out run a kid on a 4wheeler.... and I mean by VERY wide margin... NO WAY I could ever keep up with him on a bicycle. :lol:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Adriennelane said:


> I do because I can't walk quite fast enough for her. Here's a link to Lucy's blog with a video of our first bike ride together.


Bravo!!! very sweet movie collage... and you have a nicely behaving Golden for sure. Who provided the music? Somehow I missed your posting and that was such a long time ago it seems... 2+weeks back! Hopefully you guys are now leaving the block and going for longer neighborhood rides now.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We get in a mile or so now, which is all I have the stamina for because I usually still have to cook dinner, do dishes, iron clothes, etc. We just rode in circles for the video so my husband could get us on camera. Often he'll take her for another mile or so after I get back.

I will say that last night we had a minor accident. It was the first day in about two weeks that it didn't rain, and the sun was shining. So, Lucy was really ready to go beyond her yard, and just about everyone in the world was catching up on yard work. A man sort of jumped from behind a fence and spooked Lucy. She, of course, is ok, but I have a decent bruise on my leg. You have to be very careful.

The music is from The Decemberists.


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the same thing, the springer. its a lifesaver!!!! I don't have much extra time and there is no way i could get both my dogs enough excersize, we go alot, every chance i get. I usually take my younger golden, as my older golden actually needs to put on some more weight.
as to how fast we go, maybe 10-15 MPH, theres not much of a stright stretch where I live so we are always slowing down and stopping to aviod getting hit.

if we had a striaght stretch we would go fast. most the time i don't even have to pedal, she always wants to go faster.
we have never gotten hit or into a crash, she watches me all the time, when she sees my hands go for the breaks she starts to slow down, when we are at a crosswalk, she won't go untill my foot is back on the pedal.
its fun, easy and get her enough excersize.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Since the weather is still in the 40' to 60' range and lots of rain, we've graduated to a bit more distance. Unfortunately for the rabbits it's also make her a lot faster. :no: Last week we had two confirmed kills after she ignored her bolting out the door training and offed a bunny mabye two.

They picked up our furniture and theres no tv's or video games. So the bike and leashes are getting some really good use now!!!


----------



## 00accord4cyl (Jun 2, 2009)

Well i hate to bump an older thread. But I am contemplating getting this product for my golden. We have a pretty small backyard, and I love cycling and HATE HATE HATE running. I have tried a few times to go running with Copper, and he is great, but i just do not enjoy it. Not to mention running 2 miles is still not far since my run is not even a jog for him. 

I have had to keep him off the backyard since we are regrowing our grass, so he needs some other form of exercise. I noticed a few people just use a leash but I do not trust him on a bike. He would probably stay besides me, but the distractions are what worry me. 

SOOO i just need to know if this product is worth the money. Copper is about 70 lbs so if he pulls to the side am I going to fall off my bike? Or does the spring do a good job at reducing it? Thanks for any info


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

00accord4cyl said:


> ...Copper is about 70 lbs so if he pulls to the side am I going to fall off my bike? Or does the spring do a good job at reducing it? Thanks for any info


There is absolutely zero lateral (tipping) force that will be translated to the bike frame, however do be aware that any forward (or backward) vector of any angular directional force will be directly transferred as acceleration (or a deceleration) so be prepared for the instant acceleration if he should suddenly see something directly ahead that piques his interest... another dog or maybe a fleeing squirrel perhaps. Like any new activity you may choose to engage in with your best buddy, there will be a learning curve ...however when it comes to biking your dog with a Springer it will mostly center around coordinating the turns. Figure out some kind of (audible) signal to telegraph your intentions to Copper so he knows when to expect a turn and in which direction to respond. Soon you guys will be working as a team an then you'll see how much fun the both of you can have together as you can now move at his preferred speed. And please do remember, you must look to Copper for the clues that will tell you about his physical condition and quit well before he completely poops out. And speaking of pooping... remember very shortly into the activity (after say 5 minutes or there 'bouts) stop and allow Copper some time to mill around (on the end of a leash) and poop and probably a pee. After that he should be good for the rest of the run.

I'm very happy you're going to begin an exciting new activity with Copper. It will strengthen the bonding and communication skills between both of you as well as the improving Copper's physical conditioning/weight management and providing the calming effects that come from a daily exercise routine. I've been doing this as part of an exercise regiment for our dogs since 1994 and I highly recommend it for many reasons. If you should have any questions about biking with your dog please feel free to email me (since I don't often visit the forum) and I will try to offer you answers and advice based upon my own experiences. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

00accord4cyl said:


> Well i hate to bump an older thread. But I am contemplating getting this product for my golden. We have a pretty small backyard, and I love cycling and HATE HATE HATE running. I have tried a few times to go running with Copper, and he is great, but i just do not enjoy it. Not to mention running 2 miles is still not far since my run is not even a jog for him.
> 
> I have had to keep him off the backyard since we are regrowing our grass, so he needs some other form of exercise. I noticed a few people just use a leash but I do not trust him on a bike. He would probably stay besides me, but the distractions are what worry me.
> 
> SOOO i just need to know if this product is worth the money. Copper is about 70 lbs so if he pulls to the side am I going to fall off my bike? Or does the spring do a good job at reducing it? Thanks for any info


 
I absolutely hated it. I wasn't the least bit concerned about the dog stipping me over, but I do not like how it makes them move. I am very concerned that it promotes poor gait, and thus increases injury.
I bike with my dogs regularly, and they simply trot along beside me, on a loose lead, at the speed that I feel is best for conditioning as well as for moving in the ring. On the Springer device, they leaned, without it, they do not.


----------



## 00accord4cyl (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for the responses!!!! I never even thought about the command part for turns haha. Copper might be able to get the hang of it pretty quickly. With running he usually does a good job staying to my right once we get going. He also seems to know right because i have to say that to turn or tell him to stay on his side if he does sway.

My only problem I am worried about with just using a leash is that he will just try and run off. He has not been off a leash outside of our fence. So i am kinda worried if i have to let go he would be gone. Maybe i should try using just a leash in a grass field and just hope he doesn't run away. I need a large yard with a fence to practice.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I bike-jor with Pudden. I use a retractable lead that's mounted on the front stem of the bike, under the handle bar. That way, no leash slack that I might ride over. And the Pud wears a mushing harness that's attached to the leash via a short section of bungee-leash, so that she doesn't get yanked when she pulls ahead.

She only really pulls for the first mile or so, when she takes off like a rocket; after that, I can keep up and she trots alongside or slightly ahead and to the side. 

I recommend not riding exactly behind; just in case she should suddenly slow down. We mountain-bike over very rugged trails, and lately we have been doing it a trois, with the Pud running tandem with her friend Smoke (husky). We're loving it; a great way to exercise two high-energy dogs.

If Pud suddenly pulls to the side (she doesn't do that much anymore; she learned quickly that it's not a good idea), it translates more into forward movement for the bike than side-ways tilt, so it's generally not too much of a problem with balance. 
However, when she suddenly does a 180 and lunges at something behind us (aka neighbor's yipping, charging ankle biter), Mama usually ends up in the dirt.

We use "gee" and "haw", the sleddog commands for right and left. The Pud learned these quickly and is very good at them. When skiing or biking without a trail, I can weave her around any bushes or obstacles ahead. 

It's a wild life.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

00accord4cyl said:


> Thank you so much for the responses!!!! I never even thought about the command part for turns haha. Copper might be able to get the hang of it pretty quickly. With running he usually does a good job staying to my right once we get going. He also seems to know right because i have to say that to turn or tell him to stay on his side if he does sway.
> 
> My only problem I am worried about with just using a leash is that he will just try and run off. He has not been off a leash outside of our fence. So i am kinda worried if i have to let go he would be gone. Maybe i should try using just a leash in a grass field and just hope he doesn't run away. I need a large yard with a fence to practice.


My dogs are leash trained, and when we bike, they are to the left and slightly ahead, just as they would be in the ring, and they either speed up or slow down as I do on the bike. They are also reliable on recall, which I would want any dog that I am out with to be, biking or otherwise.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pudden said:


> I bike-jor with Pudden. I use a retractable lead that's mounted on the front stem of the bike, under the handle bar. That way, no leash slack that I might ride over. And the Pud wears a mushing harness that's attached to the leash via a short section of bungee-leash, so that she doesn't get yanked when she pulls ahead.
> 
> She only really pulls for the first mile or so, when she takes off like a rocket; after that, I can keep up and she trots alongside or slightly ahead and to the side.
> 
> ...


 
I need to read your posts before bedtime, because I get tired just thinking about all that you and Pudden do - great stuff, and always great stories!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone who bikes 12 miles is my hero. I bought a bike last year so I could bike with Sully because she is so fast and loves to run, but I live in fear that she will kill me on the bike. She knows her direction commands, but has a short attention span (squirrel). I may try it next after reading all of the posts, but the Basset will not make it. She is old and overweight, but she is the momma dog so she wants to go with the babies. Lot to think about.


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm glad to have found out that there are others who bike with their Golden. I have a funny story (or irritating, depending on how you look at it) from my biking today.

I taught William how to run next to me on the bike. It's a mountain bike, not a street bike, so if I have to do some riding through the grass to avoid pedestrians, dogs, cyclists, it's all good. I wear an old cloth belt and do a reverse leash for him and clip the end to my belt. I guess I would rather ditch the bike and drag behind the dog myself rather than have him attached to it. The slip-leash never chokes him out, because I either ride faster than he is pulling, slow enough not to pull him, or I ride one-handed, and hold the middle of the leash giving him correction-relaxation, etc. The first five minutes, he usually wants to sprint, so I just pedal as fast as I can so he doesn't get ahead of me, and then he settles into a nice jog. We have been going about 3 miles during my lunchbreak. Both of us enjoy it immensely!!

I was on the bike-path today, going at a relaxed pace, and another cyclist rode past me, saying something outloud about "That's not too bright....bringing your dog...." I definitely know he was referring to me, because there was no one else around. It was only after he was out of earshot that I thought up some great comeback lines...isn't that always the case? Anyway, it kind of bothered me the rest of the ride and I was thinking to myself, "What does this guy know anyway?" It's probably safer for me to bicycle with my dog than not too, because the bad behavior caused by the enormous amount of energy he has would probably cause me to kill him!  And if it's not because the jerk thinks it's not "bright" because it could be unsafe, then what other reason could there be? Maybe he's just jealous that he doesn't have a cool-looking dog to run beside him!  

By the way, I've ridden horses for a long time, and riding a dog next to a bike is a lot like being on a semi-controlled horse who just wants to run. It's a bit unsettling at first, but confidence and physical communication skills go a long way!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

AmandaSmelser said:


> I was on the bike-path today, going at a relaxed pace, and another cyclist rode past me, saying something outloud about "That's not too bright....bringing your dog...." I definitely know he was referring to me, because there was no one else around.


Probably because he couldn't get the path to himself! Hey at least you have a companion to bike with. LOL 

I love doing it. For me it works wonders when I am too tired to walk myself. My dogs LOVE biking. 

I ride too, I know what you are talking about. 

Ann


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Probably because he couldn't get the path to himself!


Ya. I am so good at keeping the both of us to one side of the pathway too. And I have a bell on my bike to warn people I'm coming up...try to be very considerate. 

The man is probably just an unhappy person  and wants to share his misery with the world.:no:


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Well I am sad to report that Lisa no longer cares for bike riding in Texas. The thorns suck and she really hates anything over 75 degrees now. Her shepherd roomie Djina has taken her place (thorns or heat don't seem to phase her).

We won't even discuss what has happened to her waistline. Anyone know of slimfast for dogs?

Djina's now taller than lisa and longer, not counting the ears and tail LOL


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man Pudden, Ranger wants to go live with you! He'd LOVE to go bike rides and be able to run full out, especially if he got to pull a bike, too! I was hiking on a super icy trail - so icy I was doing the roadrunner running in place without any traction - and I finally called Ranger to me and grabbed his harness. He pulled me 50 ft up the trail until we were off the ice and loved it! 

Unfortunately, Ranger's pathetic owner...me...can't ride a bike. Yes it's true. Add up a bunch of bad bike memories and I cannot for the life of me ride a bike. It's embarrassing and I feel bad for him. Maybe we can rollerblade together...


----------

